# real logs



## Zacch (May 8, 2011)

I am wanting to build a few log cabins. Since the stroms I have some limbs and things. Has anybody used small limbs to build cabins with? If so what did you use between the logs? I was thinking morter mix. I was going to build them the way actual cabins are built notching the logs and everything. Any advice would be great.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Rick, I did this, what I did was cut all the logs to fit than dip the logs in a 
persevere, for they will rot quick if not. Than when they were in for a couple days 
and than out and dryed. I nailed them after drilling small holes for nails. I used 
white sicilone between the logs. I though it looked good. Lasted around 10 years 
and than broke down on me, it is now a broken down shack, so proably a few more 
years to be around. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Zacch (May 8, 2011)

I didnt think of white silicon. Pretty slick Flats.


----------

